# Down Street Tube Station Permission Visit November 2016



## klempner69 (Mar 19, 2017)

Down Street, also known as Down Street (Mayfair), is a disused station on the London Underground, located in Mayfair, west London. It was opened in 1907 by the Great Northern, Piccadilly and Brompton Railway. It was latterly served by the Piccadilly line and was situated between Dover Street (now named Green Park) and Hyde Park Corner stations.
The station was little used and trains often passed through it without stopping. Its lack of patronage coupled with its proximity to other stations resulted in its closure in 1932. During the Second World War it was used as a bunker by prime minister Winston Churchill and his War Cabinet. The station building survives today and is close to Down Street's junction with Piccadilly. Part of it is now converted to a retail outlet.Sorry for the poor picture quality but only had my phone for this tour.
The exterior is classic Lesley Green


These tunnels are not as clean as Aldwych


Churchill`s bath?


Everything is soot laden


Early HeatRae Sadia hot water heater


You can easily make out the shape of the tube tunnel that these rooms were all fitted into


Pretty claustrophobic for me


Throne room


Tunnel porn


Just a rough version of what we see in the present day down the tube


Steps time now


Original signage


That valve might just trip someone up!!


Really rough tunnel



I would highly recommend this tour that strives to show as much as possible and taking pics is best done by waiting around at the back of the group.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 19, 2017)

Very good, I expected to see some old-fashioned advertising signs but only one way out sign. Nicely done though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 19, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;340170 I expected to see some old-fashioned advertising signs but only one way out sign.[/QUOTE said:


> All the records and written histories indicate that what was there prior to 1932, had been removed in the bunker conversion works. Also it is worth remembering that in the 20's and 30's, underground i.e. on tunnel walls advertising was far more restrained than it is today - so there was not much anyway. What is worth seeing in these places is the complex tiling in the direction signage etc, once painted over but now exposed again, as in this example.
> 
> Nothing wrong with your images Kemnper. On these guided tours, just pointing a phone camera around is probably the best way of recording the visit and far better than lugging a DSLR kit around. All depends on your end usage of the images, but for purposes like forum use they are ideal. I just wish I had one in my pocket during my working days - would have made life much easier on occasions!


----------



## noiseboy72 (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice one  I went in January - http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/underground-sites/34329-street-underground-station-organised-tour.htmland I think our shots are quite similar. I took a DSLR and an 18-135 lens. I took an LED light, but used the supplied mini torch and some very long exposures!

I have to say, I didn't feel too rushed and just by being at the back of the group got enough time to get some clear shots. For me, the guides really made the experience, as they were knowledgeable and good humoured.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## King Al (Mar 22, 2017)

Great pics Klempner! I do love these derelict tube stations, there is nothing else like them


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 22, 2017)

Ace! Beauty of a permo visit!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful photos mate, and glad to see ya back on here! 
Always wanted to do this one, but never understood the elevated price of this one? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2017)

Wanted to do one of these for ages now but always miss the boat on the tickets


----------



## noiseboy72 (Mar 24, 2017)

Regarding the price, for a tour of 12 people, there are 5 LU staff. 2 guides, 2 safety people and a security guard. They also book a hotel conference room for the intro - with tea, coffee and cookies and give you a nice giveaway. You also get a free pass into the museum.

It does feel good value when you tally it all up.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 24, 2017)

Always enjoy looking at reports for disused underground stations,
Nice work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've always loved the Underground, travelling on it in the late 70's, as a kid growing up in London I remember lines of people holding onto them cords with ball handles all swinging together as the tube moves...smoking too lol.

Love the Tube architecture, designs and colours, lovely report thank you! You did very well with your phone


----------

